# Budgie Depression



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi I have a budgie about a year and a half who recently lost his mate from an unknown cause and I was just wandering how you can tell if your budgie is depressed. If depressed what can I do to cheer my budgie up. Please. Help.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Budgies who lose a bonded mate go through grief just as you or I would. At this time you need to spend as much time as possible with your budgie, perhaps ply some budgie sounds, have you thought about getting another budgie for a new friend ? This is what I would do .:budgie:


----------



## Rae (Apr 22, 2015)

im so sorry to hear about your lost, depending on the age of your current budgie, maybe consider getting him a new friend? as its probably now feeling pretty lonely and it might be a good idea to spend more time with him.
maybe try some new toys aswell? distract him with lots of things to play with especially a mirror in this case


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes we are planning on getting him a new female friend but I'm just worried about getting a bird and not knowing if it has a illness or anything bad that can effect my 8 budgies I have at home since there's a bird flu going around.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Good to know that you care about your little one and are paying attention to his needs. As Cathy suggested, playing budgie sounds is a fantastic idea and it alone can remove the loneliness and help him cheer up although you must spend time with him, offer him some treats and as Rae suggested, a mirror is a very good idea for distraction but beware of the obsession with mirror toy. 
Good luck.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Already have a mirror and my mom will be buying more toys tomorrow. I will try the budgie sounds today. Never knew that can actually make a budgie happy. Quite cute.  <3


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Can your budgie bond with any of the other 8 that you already have at home, or are they already matched up? It seems that it would be a good solution since you now have an even number of budgies.

If you do get a new budgie, you can reduce the risk of infection by keeping the newcomer in quarantine for 45 days (in another cage, in another room). 

Best of luck!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

We always recommend and advise to quarantine any new bird that you buy, it is best to be safe and know all are healthy before introducing them.


----------

